# Website Log



## hamedx (Aug 19, 2009)

hi , i have a bsd server with squid,the question is how can i findout visited websites by users or now browsing by users (Realtime)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

Install www/calamaris and or www/sarg.

Realtime: [cmd=]tail -f /path/to/squid/log/access.log[/cmd]


----------



## hamedx (Aug 20, 2009)

DutchDaemon , You're the man .. i owe you thankss


----------

